# Crazy night and Kuntaw promotion!



## Datu Tim Hartman (Jul 12, 2013)

[h=5]Just had a pleasant surprise. Kyud Marc was teaching me a private lesson here in Buffalo. At the end of it he gave me a surprise test. I just earned green belt in Kuntaw! Now I get to go home and get a couple hours sleep and drive to New York City for a seminar with GM Bobby Taboada in the morning. If I'm lucky I'll be able rack 4 hours of sleep before I have to go. Life is a tiring adventure![/h]


----------



## arnisador (Jul 12, 2013)

Neat! I'll look forward to seeing some!


----------

